
Show HN: Develop self-discipline and daily habits. Without using an app. 🧘 ️ - norsak
https://youtine.co/
======
norsak
How do you develop self-discipline and track daily routines without using an
app?

I wanted an offline habit-building tracker, so I built one - meet Youtine
/juˈtin/

Make yourself accountable, without using an app.

